# MinnKota Onboard Chargers



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Noco


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not only do they suck but their customer service sucks. I threw my well less than 2 year old charger in the trash when they declined to help. Dual Pro are awesome chargers. I have had 2 of them for the last 4 years, a 2 bank and a 3 bank.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

2.5 years on my MK. No issues thus far. At this point, I would buy again. Never dealt with service, but I’ve heard negative reviews about it as well.

Also charging odysseys, it that makes any difference?


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

I've been happy with my MinnKota 2 bank, but then I've had it for only six months. I'm using it on standard flooded acid batteries.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a MK 2 bank and a single. No issues so far. 
They replaced a Stealth that devoured TM batteries.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I have had a single bank DualPro for over 6years. It charges the TM battery everyday. Can't believe it is still working. I definitely got my money's worth and would buy again.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive got a minn kota in one boat, noco in the other. I think the noco is smarter. The Minn kota charges faster after a day of fishing. The noco wil stall the charging process if the ambient temp is too high or if the battery needs a desulfate procedure ran against it. I do get aggravated with the length of time to charge with the noco at times, but I have no doubt that also leads to getting more years of service out of the batts. Oddly enough, the noco does seem to dry out the wet cells quicker and I find myself adding water to them more frequently....I guess it's that desulfate process.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Two four banks here and a three bank dating back to 1998 in three boats with zero issues. Same goes for two 36 V TMs and a 24 V - one issue on my 24 V a stator magnet broke. Replaced by me (easy).

Disclaimer - I have had Rhodan TMs (all 36 V) on my SW rigs with Pro Mairner chargers also zero issues on three boats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got my MK onboard charger from a friend used and it’s been charging my 2/24v batteries for about 5 years so I’m happy till it doesn’t


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

I work at a Minn Kota service center, and I install trolling motors and chargers on a regular basis. I have never had an issue with a MK charger I installed. I suggest that you keep it off the deck, preferably mounted vertically on a bulkhead - if you cant, get some starboard to raise it off the deck. Personally, I dont like MK chargers, they are too big and bulky. I've had a pro-mar two bank charger for 11 years, never had an issue. Good luck with your search for a good charger.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

What about the new Power Pole charger? Seem like a pretty big advance in technology.

Note. I have two Odyssey chargers that are at least a decade old, other than a blown fuse they are good to go.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I didn't know Power Pole made chargers, going to check them out since I've had several good experiences with their customer service.


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

Power pole charger might be overkill since it is about 1400 bucks. But it is more than worth it from everything I know about it. I laughed when I first heard the price of it; but I also laughed 20 years ago when I saw a >$1000 anchor. Not laughing anymore. Salivating over their new trolling motor if/when it ever comes out.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jcwoodard said:


> Power pole charger might be overkill since it is about 1400 bucks. But it is more than worth it from everything I know about it. I laughed when I first heard the price of it; but I also laughed 20 years ago when I saw a >$1000 anchor. Not laughing anymore. Salivating over their new trolling motor if/when it ever comes out.


Well they sent me a free lanyard for my power pole remote so I'm already a couple of bucks up on them.


----------

